# Royal Basmati rice costco



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 27, 2012)

So I got a 20 pound bag of basmati rice, and its white! How much more would I benefit if I switch to brown whole grain rice? Im thinking I might have to throw the bag out  

But on the plus side with the basmati it has less calories and 0 fat 0 sodium compared to 1.5 fat.

Let me hear some opinions.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Aug 27, 2012)

i eat brown only. and not very much at that.


----------



## NVRBDR (Aug 27, 2012)

I eat both, I prefer the taste of Jasmin rice over brown rice hands down, so I eat more Jasmin than brown. But brown _is _healthier than the white, look the nutrients and benefits up for specifics, but If it were me, I certainly wouldn't throw it away, brown rice has a peculiar taste and takes getting used to imo. I switch back and forth for variety...


----------



## flynike (Aug 27, 2012)

Umm this is the "journals log" area.. might need to move this to the Nutrition/Diet section


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2012)

Yeah, I was thinking it's a weird journal name, but whatever...


----------



## AMA Rider (Aug 29, 2012)

I can't tell the difference in taste really ? Brown has more Niacin for sure. Whenever I 'm jonesen for carbs - break out the rice, so its every day (LOL). Don't throw it away. Oh, and mix olive oil in it.


----------



## Bfriedman1017 (Aug 29, 2012)

ya i thought I put it under diet. Then I went to look for it and couldn't find it and reposted there. But I got a email notifying me I got replies to this one lol.


----------

